# Waukasha accident?



## newb (Jun 24, 2005)

JPS, Have you heard any details of the accident in Waukasha yesterday? I've heard little bits but can't find any thing in the Journal.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm in waukesha and have'nt heard a thing. 
What do you know?


----------



## newb (Jun 25, 2005)

Here it is. www.jsonline.com Title "Waukasha man sought outdoor adventure" An 85 year old man cut trees and sold fire wood. One got away from him and hit him in the head on the way down.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 25, 2005)

That's a crying shame.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 25, 2005)

I still could not find the article, did they name the fellow?


----------



## kf_tree (Jun 25, 2005)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I still could not find the article, did they name the fellow?



http://www.jsonline.com/news/nobits/jun05/336405.asp


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 25, 2005)

KF, did you ever hear anything at your shop about the accident up your way a couple months ago?


----------



## kf_tree (Jun 25, 2005)

treeman82 said:


> KF, did you ever hear anything at your shop about the accident up your way a couple months ago?



i've been in the husky dealer in that town about 6 times since then and i forget to ask every time.


----------



## jerseydevil (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow. that is quite a story. :angel:


----------

